# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Những bộ váy cưới khiến chú rể bỏ chạy

## annkhsouth

*Là người phải đẹp nhất trong lễ cưới, nhưng khi khoác lên mình những mẫu thiết kế dưới dây, các cô dâu sẽ trở thành nỗi khiếp sợ của ý trung nhân.* 
 
​   
Cần đến bốn người mới nâng được mũ

 
Khoác vội váy ngủ ra lễ đường

 
Lễ phục của người ngoài hành tinh

 
Cô dâu tổ quạ

 
Mùa đông đang đến

 
Trong suốt như pha lê

 
Kín cổng cao tường

 
Kết hợp đồ công sở và váy cưới

 
Cô dâu bông xù

 
Hoa hồng có gai

 ​  *Dori*  ​

----------

